# Getting a job and the Cypriot language



## bowker (Apr 17, 2010)

I am 23 years old and have completed my apprenticship in Engineering. My parents are moving to Cyprus and will be building a house. I am currently employed and on a ver good wage. My querys are: 1) How difficult is it to get employed in Cyprus??? 2) How competitive is the engineering sector for jobs. Im qualified in air conditioning, electical engineering domestic and commercial. i also work with power distribution and generation. Will i stuggle to find a job. With regards to air conditioning how much are people paying for a complete service/installation?? With regards to language i am currently learning through some CD's i bought does Cyprus have its own dialect. As i dont want to be wasting my time.

So many questions are running through my head and the last thing i want is to quit my job go to cyprus and end up being unemployable. I expect a pay cut but cant afford to be waiting months for a job. 

I intend to move over before my parents in september 2011 and want to gather as much information as possible.

If anyone knows any job agencys in cyprus it will be appreciated i have already been on EURES website.

Many thanks, Mark


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

if you google AP technical they are good... 

As for the greek you only need a few words to get by...
Nay = yes
Oi = no
indax = ok
Mallaca = 'investment banker'
shela = female dog

you can put them all together, Oi! Mallaca esa e shela mou dora!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Cyprus dialect is very different from modern Greek. Also different regions of Cyprus have slighty different dialects.

I would recommend that you wait until your parents move over and then come over on holidays and look for jobs while here. If you have a well paid job it would be rash to give it up when the jobs situation is so bad here at the moment.
In the meantime why not take the time to save as much as as you can so that you have a healthy financial back up before moving over.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

zeebo said:


> if you google AP technical they are good...
> 
> As for the greek you only need a few words to get by...
> Nay = yes
> ...


Nice one Zeebo, but you forgot to add "...... and then run!"


----------

